# Kicker richtig Springen! Tips gesucht!



## Rackham (20. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,

Ich hab vor kurzem das Freeriden angefangen und fahr deshalb gelegentlich an nem Übungskicker bei mir in der Gegend.
Das Problem ist wenn ich los springe werd ich meistens in der Luft etwas schief und der Lenker ist ebenfalls in eine Richtung geneigt. Was die Zeit in der Luft ziemlich unkontroliert macht und ich auch schon gestürzt bin deshalb. Oft lande ich dabei auch noch zuerst auf dem Hinterreifen.
Ich probier auch immer möglichst gleichmässig den Lenker hochzu ziehen doch leider ohne erfolg.
Kurz gesagt: Ich flieg nicht mit dem Rad sondern das Rad mit mir 

Vieleicht kann mir jemand mit mehr erfahrung erklären woran das Problem liegt und mir Tips geben. Wär super.


----------



## Ins4n3 (20. April 2010)

Versuch mal vor dem Kicker tief "ins" Bike zu gehen, Arme und Beine zu beugen. Dann beim Absprung versuche mit der Hüfte etwas das gewicht auf bzw über den lenker zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (20. April 2010)

hatte ich auch, bei mir ist die feder in der gabel zu weich, das heißt ich brauch mehr karft in den armen um den lenker fest zu halten... ich hab mir jetzt nen 10cm breiteren lenker gekauft, beim kleinen übungspringen gings schon besser...


----------



## Marc B (20. April 2010)

Ein breiter Lenker spart sicherlich Kraft und bringt mehr Kontrolle.

Weitere Tipps: Viel üben, denn das schiefe Ziehen am Lenker bekommt man durch Routine in den Griff. 

Wichtig: Nicht in eine starre Haltung auf dem Bike verfallen, denn so kann man eine Schieflage nicht ausgleichen und es kommt zum Dead Sailor. Besser: Immer flexibel und aktiv in der Körperhaltung bleiben. Man kann das Bike unter sich bewegen und auch den Oberkörper bewegen. Man sollte stets vermeiden, wie ein nasser Sack in der Luft zu hängen.

Mehr Tipps: http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/?page_id=555


----------



## Rackham (21. April 2010)

Hi

Danke erstmal für die Tips. Ich probier heut gleich mal umzusetzten falls das Wetter hält bei uns  
Lenker hab ich noch den Originalen drauf. Fahr ein Kona stinky six. Falls ich jetzt richtig gegoogelt habe ist der schon 710 mm breit.


----------



## alet08 (21. April 2010)

Rackham schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Danke erstmal für die Tips. Ich probier heut gleich mal umzusetzten falls das Wetter hält bei uns
> Lenker hab ich noch den Originalen drauf. Fahr ein Kona stinky six. Falls ich jetzt richtig gegoogelt habe ist der schon 710 mm breit.



hihi, wieso googeln? Das kann man messen, dann kannst du dir sicher sein.

A.


----------



## Rackham (22. April 2010)

Hehe. Stimmt da hat die faulheit wieder gesiegt  aber habs gerade gemessen. also 710 mm stimmen.
Ist da n breiterer Lenker überhaupt nötig? Hat halt nen hohen Rise.

Also bei so kleinen Bodenwellen usw geht das ganz gut. Aber direkt auf nen Kicker zu. Vieleicht werd ich da einfach Steif oder weis nicht genau wann ich den Lenker hoch ziehen soll.


----------



## Panscher (22. April 2010)

Gleiches ist mein Problem...

Fahre drauf zu, alles bestens und dann "fällt" der lenker quasi vorn runter... bekomm das vorderrad irgendwie nicht richtig hoch, fahre also eher drüber anstatt zu springen...


----------



## RPC72 (22. April 2010)

Wenn man gut genug ist, bekommt man die Gravity Games Goldmedallie in den Street, Vert. Dirt. Wettbewerben.


----------



## poritz (22. April 2010)

Panscher schrieb:


> Gleiches ist mein Problem...
> 
> Fahre drauf zu, alles bestens und dann "fällt" der lenker quasi vorn runter... bekomm das vorderrad irgendwie nicht richtig hoch, fahre also eher drüber anstatt zu springen...



probier mal früher hoch zu ziehn bevor der lenker runter fällt


----------



## Jetpilot (22. April 2010)

kannst du den Bunnyhop? Wenn ja einfach anwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darrentheclaw (28. April 2010)

ich kanns nur bestätigen: übung hilft  ansonsten hilfts echt viel wenn man sich aus dem Absprung rauspusht, also quasi, wie schon gesagt, tief gehen und dann das bike in den sprung drücken und die krümmung des kickers in der luft weiterführen. Eine gute bunnyhoptechnik bringt da sehr viel, is im grunde dann genau das gleiche.
Hau rein


----------



## das waldhuhn (28. April 2010)

Hm, also wenn du den Lenker im Sprung fast jedesmal verreisst, dann wärs wichtig, erstmal zu üben das Vorderrad zu heben ohne eben den Lenker zu verreissen. Also fahren, Front hoch, runter fällts von selbst, wieder Front hoch etc usw. Erst wenn du dein Vorderraad ohne seitlich zu kippen oder sonstwie am Lenker zu wackeln hochbringst, dann kannst mal anfangen ernsthaft zu springen. Gut Power in den Armen hilft auch, da wird die Koordination besser.
Viel mitm Hardtail auf BMX-Bahnen rumdüsen ist auch prima! Aber langsam anfangen!!
Den Lenker wirklich sauber zu sich her zu ziehen sollte ein Reflex werden. 

Have fun!
das Waldhuhn


----------



## Büscherammler (29. April 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


>



Ohne dir zu nahe zutreten zu wollen, ist mM. dein Bild ein schlechtes Beispiel für die richtige Haltung beim Springen. Da liegt einiges im Argen!


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ohne dir zu nahe zutreten zu wollen, ist mM. dein Bild ein schlechtes Beispiel für die richtige Haltung beim Springen. Da liegt einiges im Argen!



Bei dem Sprung war ich zu schnell und habe das Gewicht etwas nach hinter verlagert, um nicht mit dem Vorderrad zuerst hinter der Landung einzuschlagen.


----------



## morph027 (29. April 2010)

Por que? Wenn du dir den Link anschaust, siehst du, dass es ordentlich weiter geht  Das Bild allein sieht wirklich nicht nach sanfter Landung aus.

[ähdit] Da war er schneller


----------



## Stiffler80 (29. April 2010)

Hallo...bin auch noch nicht so lang dabei...aber ich habe mir das neue Freeride-Fahrtechnikenbuch für rund 15 Euro gekauft..alles gut beschrieben ( mit Fotos)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. April 2010)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Ohne dir zu nahe zutreten zu wollen, ist mM. dein Bild ein schlechtes Beispiel für die richtige Haltung beim Springen.



Da gebe ich dir aber recht, als Beispielbild taugt es wenig. Die Haltung muss zentral über dem Bike sein.


----------



## morph027 (29. April 2010)

Sowas ist imho mit Einzelbildern sowieso schwer zu zeigen. Sequenz oder gleich Film mit Pause an den Stellen, an denen man was erklären möchte. Du gibst Dir schon gut Mühe


----------



## Lemming (30. April 2010)

Sorry das Bild ist auch murks wenns um Kicker springen geht.

@Rackham
Schaufel dir einen kleinen Table in den Wald, kleiner Absprung vielleicht 50 cm hoch zwei Meter lang und fahre den bis zum erbrechen, sprich bis du ihn sauber springst.
Es per I-net zu erklären ist fast unmöglich, du musst das Gefühl dafür bekommen und das bekommst du nur durch machen machen machen und über legen warum was passiert. Ist meist recht logisch.


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. April 2010)

Lemming schrieb:


> Sorry das Bild ist auch murks wenns um Kicker springen geht.



Stell doch erst mal ein besseres Bild von dir rein bevor hier das große Meckern anfängt! Finde die Arbeit die er sich macht sollte man auch anerkennen!


----------



## Lemming (30. April 2010)

Hab kein besseres Bild zur Hand und deshalb stelle ich auch keins rein.

Die Arbeit erkenne ich ja auch an aber trotzdem sollte man doch auch Kritik üben dürfen oder nicht?


----------



## Rackham (30. April 2010)

Hi danke erstmal für die weiteren Tips.
ALso das Buch hab ich auch. Aber aus nem Buch raus ist halt wie gesagt schwierig. War heut wieder kurz. Irgendwie werd ich einfach Steif wenn ich Springe. Vieleicht auch etwas Angst die da ne Rolle spielt erlich gesagt.

Aber ich ich werd den Dreh schon rausbekommen


----------



## Marc B (30. April 2010)

Bilder mit Kicker habe ich nur noch ältere von mir, zum Beispiel mein erster Dirt-Table überhaupt in Krümmelpixel-Qualität





Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (30. April 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass euch hier die Abspungbewegung an dem kleinen Table besser gefällt.





CU,
Marc


----------



## Jetpilot (30. April 2010)

hast die pedale auch relativ mittig unterm fuß, richtig?


----------



## Marc B (30. April 2010)

Joa, also eigentlich unter dem Fersenballen, aber die Pedale haben eine sehr große Fläche, sodass man häufig minimal die Position ändert. So genau habe ich darauf bisher kaum geachtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (30. April 2010)

ja, weil mir cc fahrer ständig sagen, ich fahr zu mittig (ok, deren rat nehme ich was bergab fahren angeht nur bedigt ernst). Meine Pedalachse ist etwas vor der mitte, sodass der Stiefelabsatz immer genau an das hintere Ende des Pedals anschließt. Es fühlt sich enorm stabil an, zumindest bergab und v.a bei sprüngen. Seit ich das so mache, hab ich nicht einmal nen "one foot" oder ger nen "no foot" gemacht, nichtmal ebei maroden Kickern, dieso manchen meiner Mitfahrer schon von den Pedalen "gebounct" haben)


----------



## Tom Servo (1. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr immer eher mittig auf den Pedalen, wenn's runter geht. Stabiler und weniger anstrengend bei Landungen. Mal von relativ verschwundenen Abrutschgefahr.

Was die Kicker angeht, der Bewegungsablauf vom Bunnyhop hilft. Da der Kicker einen guten Teil des Ablaufs vorgibt, muss man den BH nicht können, um 'nen Kicker zu bewältigen. Auf jeden Fall kann ich kein BH und flieg relativ grazil über Kicker.

Eigentlich geb ich der Federung nur einen Impuls und zieh dann kurz am Lenker, dann Arsch nach hinten während Lenker nach vorne.


----------



## Shorty yz1 (1. Mai 2010)

So, mal zum Thema rein- und rauspushen: Wenn ich ein Kicker oder sowas springe, lasse ich knie und armbeugen so locker wie möglich und "gleite" über den Sprung. Dadurch werd ich mit meinen fast 50 Kilo schon ordentlich rausgebompt. Wenn ich dann in der Luft bin, kann ich das Bike ohne probleme grade drücken, weil ich meine Beine und Arme nicht angespannt habe und dadurch die Muskeln schneller und genauer funktionieren. ( Kanz grad nich besser beschreiben) Klingt zwar alles nach hochkomplexer Biophysik, is aber wenn mans ausprobiert hat un damit klar kommt echt gut und einfach.


----------



## LB-Biker (2. Mai 2010)

Ich habe so meine Probleme mit den Füßen,
wenn ich sie mittig auf die Pedalen stelle kann ich (wenn die Pedalen waagerecht stehen) net mehr Lenken da meine Latschen den Reifen berühren (nicht zu knapp)
und wenn ich mit den Zehen draufstehen hauts mich bei Drops runter.
Ist da was zu machen? Habe nen Dirtbike un Schuhgröße 48 wenns hilft.


----------



## poritz (2. Mai 2010)

was hasten du für ne reifen größe 26 oder 24 zoll ? wenn du 26 " hast vllt. grad ma 24" ausprobiern , wenns als noch nix bringt würd ich mir n größeren rahmen kaufen ...


----------



## LB-Biker (2. Mai 2010)

Ich habe 26 x 2.3 Zoll Schlappen drauf.
Auf 24 Zoll möchte ich nur ungern umsteigen, und nen neuer Rahmen wird in nem halben Jahr eh fällig. 
Wie bekomme ich denn die jetzige Rahmengröße raus, und die die ich zum Dirtjumpen brauch?

Ich glaube, da ich V-Brakes habe, kommen 24 Zoll Teile net in frage, da das wohl net passen wird.


----------



## alböhi (2. Mai 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Ich habe so meine Probleme mit den Füßen,
> wenn ich sie mittig auf die Pedalen stelle kann ich (wenn die Pedalen waagerecht stehen) net mehr Lenken da meine Latschen den Reifen berühren (nicht zu knapp)
> und wenn ich mit den Zehen draufstehen hauts mich bei Drops runter.
> Ist da was zu machen? Habe nen Dirtbike un Schuhgröße 48 wenns hilft.



und da sie riechen wie 42  da hat dir wohl jemand das falsche bike verpasst !

deine schrittlänge ist wichtig für die höhe des oberrohres. die oberkörperlänge und armlänge oder ganz einfach nur die körpergrösse ist wichtig für die oberrohrlänge. über die sattelposition ( gerade oder gekröpfte sattelstütz plus sattelverschiebung ) steuerst deine sitzposition und die gewichtsverteilung auf´m rad ( wichtig fürs handling = fahrverhalten ).
die rahmenlänge als gesamtmass ist auch wichtig.
die setzt sich zusammen aus kettenstrebenlänge und lenkwinkel.
die sind auch ganz wichtig, für das fahrverhalten des bikes.
durch die lenkerhöhe ( geregelt über die gabelschaftlänge mit spacer, vorbauhöhe und länge oder durch die lenkerhöhe ) bestimmst du nicht nur deine kniefreiheit, sondern auch den druck auf dem vorderrad. durch die position des oberrohres kannst deine sicherheitszone im schritt bestimmen. puhh ....... was hast denn du da für ein riesen fass aufgemacht

fazit: lass dich mal von jemandem vor ort beraten, der richtig ahnung und vor allem erfahrung hat. denn das ist eine wissenschaft für sich. wichtig ist, du musst wissen, was du mit dem bike machen willst.

für jeden topf gibts den passenden deckel. 

ride on gruss andreas


----------



## LB-Biker (2. Mai 2010)

Dirtjump mach ich, vor Ort beraten wird mit meinen Finanziellen Mitteln kompliziert.
Ich frage nur weil ich mir demnächst halt nen neue(re)n  Rahmen kaufen will und nach möglichkeit das Problem beseitigen will.


----------



## Padolomeus (4. Mai 2010)

Ich habe immer das Problem, dass ich bei jeden zweiten/dritten Sprung von den pedalen kurzzeitig abhebe und mein ganzer Körper regelrecht ausgehoben wird. Hab schon an meiner Zugstufe gedreht, weil ich erst dachte die federt im Moment des Abrpungs zu schnell aus - brachte aber nichts.

Was kann man  da verbessern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darrentheclaw (4. Mai 2010)

Kann eigentlich nur dadran liegen, dass du nicht dein bike kontrollierst, sondern das bike dich  so gings mir ganz am anfang auch kurzzeitig. Das ging dann aber nach ein paar mal springen von alleine weg. Wie bereits gesagt, hilft eine gute bunnyhoptechnik enorm, da man hier lernt das bike zu kontrollieren. Außerdem kann ich mir noch vorstellen, dass du zu steif auf dem rad stehst und deswegen den bewegungen des bikes nicht folgen kannst, sprich, dir zieht es die pedale weg. Also einfach mal lockerer werden und versuchen das rad bewusst zu kontrollieren. Hau rein


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Mai 2010)

aktiv abspringen hilft. Also vor dem Kicker tief gehen und die Bewegung einfach mitmachen, muss nichtmal besonders impulsartig. Man hat dann inetwa das gefühl das man leicht wird auf dem Fahrrad und man kann die Pedale dann quasi nicht verlieren.


----------



## Velosophie (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo, biker. 

Ich habe da ein ähnliches problem. In unserem Park am rande der stadt. ist ein kleiner kicker unter einem northshore. dieser geht aber so steil nach oben, das dieser fast senkrecht ist.  der  kicker ist ca. 2 meter hoch. jedesmal wenn da rausspringe, bekomme ich immer so einen heftigen schlag auf das HR, das ich bei der landung fast vorne überkippe. ein paar mal bin deswegen schon wirklich schirch gestürzt. aber hey, das gehört dazu. 

muss ich mich beim absprung etwa ein wenig nach hinten lehnen? ich schau immer das ich kurz davor "tief" gehn, und dann gleichmäßig nach hinten oben ziehe. komm aber trotzdem immer nach vorne? an was kann das liegen? 

weiter hinten im park ist ein Step-up, mit einer relativ langen abfahrt. unten in der kerbe, zieht das bike plötzlich nach vorne(eh klar) und ich sitz fast am HR. beim kleinen kicker auf der anderen anhöhe, mach ich dann immer ungewollt einen wheelie, vom gefühlt her kommts mir vor das ich hinterwerts wieder zurück falle. auf was muss ich bei soeinem step-up genau achten?? 

danke für die infos.


----------



## ManuGi (6. Mai 2010)

Die beste Trick um Stabilität in der Luft zu bekommen ist der folgende:

Auf dem Absprung nach hinten werfen so als wenn du einen Manual über den Absprung machen willst. Sobald dein Hinterrad den Kicker verlässt Kopf in Nacken bis du die Landung siehst.

Hatte früher auch probleme mit dem Springen...aber das wirkt wunder.


----------



## LB-Biker (6. Mai 2010)

hört sich irgendwie nach halben Backflip an.


----------



## ManuGi (7. Mai 2010)

Das ist kein halber sondern ein ganzer Backflip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (7. Mai 2010)

Backflip-stepup, wie geil das aussehen muss...


----------



## LB-Biker (7. Mai 2010)

Was isen eurer Meinung nach der erste Trick den man in der Luft lernen sollte, wenns mit dem eigentlichen Springen schon ganz gut klappt?


----------



## poritz (7. Mai 2010)

cross-up also lenker ein drehn..


----------



## morph027 (7. Mai 2010)

Danach dann Tabletop...kann man eig. auch nicht viel falsch machen....


----------



## Stumpi 123 (13. Mai 2010)

Du musst wollen !!! Da hast du mit der Angst, die du beschrieben hast genau den richtigen Punkt getroffen. Du musst dir sagen: Ich will so hoch und so weit wie möglich springen ! ;-) Natürlich nur so weit, dass du noch auf dem Landehang ankommst ;-)
Dann wird die Flugkurve stabil und wenn du s 100 mal gemacht hast wird es langsam zur Routine ;-)


----------



## PiR4Te (18. August 2010)

Hallo,

habe bei mir in der gegend einen kleinen kicker der sich vor einem relativ steilen Landehang befindet, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie ich nach dem Sprung das Vorderrad nach unten gedrückt bekomme, so das ich möglichst mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig im Hang lande.

Bei mir siehts eher aus wie ein Drop, komme im Landehang mit dem Hinterrad zuerst auf, was die ganze Sache ziemlich unsicher macht...

Das Gleiche Problem habe ich bei Steilen Tabels...

"Einfach vorne runterdrücken?? Leicht gesagt!!"

Gibts irgendwelche Tips dazu, ausser üben üben üben 

Gruss


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. August 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe bei mir in der gegend einen kleinen kicker der sich vor einem relativ steilen Landehang befindet, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie ich nach dem Sprung das Vorderrad nach unten gedrückt bekomme, so das ich möglichst mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig im Hang lande.
> 
> ...


 
Beim Absprung etwas weniger ziehen, das Körpergewicht nicht so weit nach hinten legen und => erst im Gedanken und dann aktiv den weiteren Verlauf durchgehen.

Wenn du nach der steilen Landung planst anzuhalten, stellt dein Kopf den ganzen Bewegungsablauf darauf ein. Du handelst schon beim Absprung danach -Absprung - nicht stürzen - bremsen.

Wenn du dir aber gleich vornimmst, den Flow der Landung in die nächste Sektion mitzunehmen läufts einfach. Der Kopf ist dann schon in der flüssigen Landung mit wegdrücken - flow mitnehmen - Kurve - Kurve - Kicker.


----------



## Loddz (19. August 2010)

Mir hat der Bunny Hop bei Sprüngen sehr geholfen weil man einfach von einer sehr steilen (nach oben gerichteten Position) mit Hüftbewegungen (und etwas Ziehen) das Rad wieder komplett waagrecht bekommt in der Luft.
Ähnlich ist es beim Sprung. Im Absprung zeigt das Rad nach oben und durch einen leichten Hüftimpuls klappts gut ..(flüssige Bewegung, im Gedanken die Drehung mitmachen und der Körper zieht nach)


----------



## Jetpilot (19. August 2010)

aber nur bei kickern anwenden die auch wirklich kicken, sonst macht man nen nosie.


----------

